# Reptiles and Alcohol. should i be concerned?



## yuesaur (Aug 29, 2011)

so, i came home from work do discover this. 

the cheeky bugger helped himself to a fosters!!! he likes the aussie larger  :lol2:











...i kid of course, i photoshopped it of Spyro.

original:









you can see why i did it XD
meme i made: 









feel free to share  :no1:

(btw, Spyro isnt actually an alcoholic....yet)


----------



## rudolph20039932 (Sep 26, 2011)

lol funny, when i first started reading i was like, oh god how could someone be so irresponsible and more importantly, Who leaves beer outside of the fridge :lol2:


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Literally made my day! Cheers Sarah!


----------



## yuesaur (Aug 29, 2011)

lmao XD

you're very much welcome!


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

haha he's got a bit of a beer belly coming on!


----------



## geckograham (Jan 22, 2012)

Lager is fine, if you see him drinking cider or from a bottle in a brown paper bag, it's time for an intervention.

My favourite thing about the pic is how the scaled down can makes it look like you've got a 6 foot dragon!


----------



## yuesaur (Aug 29, 2011)

geckograham said:


> Lager is fine, if you see him drinking cider or from a bottle in a brown paper bag, it's time for an intervention.
> 
> My favourite thing about the pic is how the scaled down can makes it look like you've got a 6 foot dragon!


 
secretly. he is 6foot


----------



## col19 (Nov 4, 2009)

One of my cresties brews his own
http://i1097.photobucket.com/albums/g343/viking1970/2012-05-27181052.jpg[/IMG
]
unfortunately his not one for sharing


----------



## col19 (Nov 4, 2009)

col19 said:


> One of my cresties brews his own
> 
> unfortunately his not one for sharing




Try that again


----------

